# Donizetti's Lucia: Italian or French version?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Who knows well both versions? I only know the Italian version, and have recently learned that the French version, entirely reworked by Donizetti himself including the fact that it has different characters (one added, one cut off) and several changed scenes as well as new arias, is supposed to be the superior version. This is the one that Natalie Dessay and Roberto Alagna performed at the Opera de Lyon in 2002, also co-produced by the Boston Lyric and the Glimmerglass Festival in 2005, as well as Cincinatti Opera in 2008. Most other productions have the Italian version.

Any insights on the relative merits of these versions, _Lucia di Lammermoor_ (Italian, 1835), versus _Lucie de Lammermoor_ (French, 1839)?

Is there a recommended DVD of the French version?

Edit - upon further research, I found out that the French version does have a DVD containing the Lyon performance, which had been recorded on CD by Natalie Dessay and Roberto Alagna. Unfortunately when they went for the DVD, Natalie got her throat problem which made her undergo throat surgery, and on the DVD she is replaced by Patricia Ciofi. Apparently the DVD is not technically very good but the performance is good.










I hope someone has seen this and can review it, because I'd like to know if it is worth buying another Lucia for my collection, this time a Lucie.

Oh well, maybe this should be in the Opera on DVD sub-forum, but I posted it here because it does have a more musical/theatrical question on which version is the superior one.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

As it happens, my first version of this opera on DVD was the Lucie with Patrizia Ciofi and Roberto Alagna from Opéra National de Lyon (2002). I have watched it only once, because it felt so wierd in French, but it wasn't bad - although Ciofi looked so skinny that I thought she must be malnourished. I guess I didn't pay much attention to the differences of the Italian and French versions...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> As it happens, my first version of this opera on DVD was the Lucie with Patrizia Ciofi and Roberto Alagna from Opéra National de Lyon (2002). I have watched it only once, because it felt so wierd in French, but it wasn't bad - although Ciofi looked so skinny that I thought she must be malnourished. I guess I didn't pay much attention to the differences of the Italian and French versions...


Do you still have it? Would you re-watch it one of these days, and give me more details, or is this too much to ask?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, yes! I still have it and I'll try watch it next weekend!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Oh, yes! I still have it and I'll try watch it next weekend!


Thanks. I look forward to your excellent review.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd never heard of _Lucie_ and was intrigued

But at the moment the cheapest I can find is on Amazon.uk for £40 ($63)


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Who knows well both versions? I only know the Italian version, and have recently learned that the French version, entirely reworked by Donizetti himself including the fact that it has different characters (one added, one cut off) and several changed scenes as well as new arias, is supposed to be the superior version.


Supposed to be the superior version? :lol: I have never heard of anyone consider it to be superior; newer doesn't equal better. The biggest difference between Lucia and Lucie is the taking out of "Regnava nel silenzio", which completely ruins Lucie since that aria is one of the most important parts of Lucia. And the replacement pales in comparison. There are many other changes to the libretto but the bottom line is that Lucia just isn't a story that works well as a French opera and clearly is superior in Italian.

I have seen the Lucie DVD and it's decent, and worth adding to your collection if you are a big Lucia collector. Just know that it wouldn't make you forget about the Lucias.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

scytheavatar said:


> Supposed to be the superior version? :lol: I have never heard of anyone consider it to be superior; newer doesn't equal better. The biggest difference between Lucia and Lucie is the taking out of "Regnava nel silenzio", which completely ruins Lucie since that aria is one of the most important parts of Lucia. And the replacement pales in comparison. There are many other changes to the libretto but the bottom line is that Lucia just isn't a story that works well as a French opera and clearly is superior in Italian.
> 
> I have seen the Lucie DVD and it's decent, and worth adding to your collection if you are a big Lucia collector. Just know that it wouldn't make you forget about the Lucias.


Fair enough, since the source I got this supposed superiority from is not reliable at all. What was said is that the fact that the French version doesn't have the character Alisa accounts for further psychological isolation for the character Lucie, increasing the dramatic impact. Also, two-faced new character Gilbert supposedly adds to the intrigue.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I wrote my review in the opera on DVD and Blue-ray subforum.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, buddy. Very interesting review, as yours always are.


----------

